# Madonna - anyone going to Cardiff this weekend to see her?



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Just wondering if you've had your tickets yet?  Starting to panic as mine haven't yet arrived.  Have yours??  

x x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

My mate is going to see her in Cardiff, I will ask him for you.
Where did you buy them from


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Got them from Ticketmaster - they arrived today!

Thanks for the reply x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I was just about to reply, his only came through yesterday. They never come that late usually, there must be loads of people panicing


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Lou - I'm going (can't wait btw) I know you already have your ticktes now I just wanted to share my excitement with someone else who is going!  I have also only just realised its the opening night of the tour in the UK - its going to be amazing!!!! x x x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I was going to go, but I have my cousins wedding to go to instead (yes he is aware just how much I am giving up for him  )

I was going to say if you meet a mad gay man called Paul (or Queenie) who could possibly be crying or wetting himself with excitement, he is my best mate. But there again there will be a VERY high % of gay men there, who will all be the same  

When I saw Madge in London someone commented that the 'village' will be quiet tonight cause they are all here


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I'll look out for him although I will be with 2 of mine own who will prob be crying and wetting them selves!! (I've turned into such a hag recently )


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey ladies

just thought i would post as im going to see madonna on saturday got tickets in gold circle im sooo xcited 

emsy x


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey! Emsy you found it


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

There seem to be a lot of girls from FF going   

Did you all have the orange FF wrist bands  
You might just bump into someone in real life while you are there, and you could tell each other by your wrist bands


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Emsy - Whats the gold circle? I want to be in the gold circle  

Hayliegh - Hows you lovely, have you got a start date yet?

Shellebell - No I dont have a wrist band (really must become a chrter VIP - well maybe after this weekend as the tickets are £75.00!)


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

So come on, what was it like, was it good?!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

OMG - AMAZING, FANTASTIC, she just get's better!!!!  Cardiff was a nightmare though, took an hour just to get through the city centre, so didnt get home till 3.30am and most of the drive was in heavy rain (I was driving!!) but it was worth it, still buzzing, I want to go again!


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

OMG I totally agree with u JAG, she was AMAZING i am ona high..we were sooo close to her 

we didnt get home til 3.30 either but like u said worth it completely

em x


----------

